# What feuds would you like to see in the future?



## AgriDrThunder (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm a bit late with this one but now that Metokur has finally spoken on the gunt, who would you like to see Ethan sperg at and fight with in the future? 

Dax seems like an obvious choice.  

Personally I'd like to see Zidan come out of retirement for a few swings. Nick Fuentes would be a fun one as well. I think Nora has taken a few lowkey swipes but a more overt approach would be quite entertaining.


----------



## The Ancestor (Apr 16, 2022)

Frank Hassle could be funny, Gunt can’t legally own a firearm for a boogie moment. Otherwise Keemstar would be hilarious


----------



## Microsoft_Eli (Apr 16, 2022)

I’d like to see him battle his alcoholism


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 16, 2022)

Clearly Michael Snyder is the only logical choice.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 16, 2022)

I think Hassle would be best content since he's a crazy asshole that has no problem taking shit IRL. Pretty sure he's a big dude too so he'd crush Ralph.


----------



## Bummer (Apr 16, 2022)

Cozy boots him and he goes after Fuentes and all the rest seems kind of inevitable.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Apr 16, 2022)

Microsoft_Eli said:


> I’d like to see him battle his alcoholism


That's the daily battle that has given us so much content thus far.


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 16, 2022)

Pipkin Pippa.


----------



## zyclonPD (Apr 16, 2022)

Sam Hyde. Want to see Gunt get the full iDubbz treatment.


----------



## MG-34 (Apr 16, 2022)

The Ancestor said:


> Frank Hassle could be funny, Gunt can’t legally own a firearm for a boogie moment. Otherwise Keemstar would be hilarious


He can own a black powder gun which would be funny if he tried to kill someone with it. I know legally a felon can own a blackpowder firearm but I'm not sure if they can use one defensively.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Apr 16, 2022)

All out war with his local Amazon delivery driver. Why? Who the fuck knows, but you know he would


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Apr 16, 2022)

As Ralph casts aside more and more of the trappings of civilisation, in readiness for his impending release back into the wild, I would like to see him feuding more with his peers in the animal kingdom.

Ralph vs four racoons, for example, is something that I would be willing to pay to view.

Ralph vs a Troupe of Baboons in the Western Sahara is the Easter Sunday entertainment the world deserves.

A classic in the making would be Ralph vs Gator (an actual gator) with him doxing gators as a species beforehand:  "I know whereabouts you reside - in swamps, marshes and lakes; sometimes in slow-moving rivers." 

As long as there are callow, mentally fragile girls walking this world, there will be no shortage of assholes for him to thumb. He will not lose his opposable digit, but it is time to think of him as less of a man and more as a beast.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Apr 16, 2022)

I voted Dax,  but I’ll write in a vote for his last true and honest ally, Mersh.


----------



## The Big Dream (Apr 16, 2022)

'Finally spoken on him?' Nigga have you been living under a rock?

But to answer your question, a feud with May would be good. They'd both have tonnes of shit on each other.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 16, 2022)

Easily a tie between Boogie, Nick Fuentes, and Frank Hassle.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 16, 2022)

Michael Snyder cause I want to see him BTFO another exceptional from Virginia.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 16, 2022)

"Do you have any idea who the fuck I am? I'm the best in this sector!"

_"No child, you're not."_


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 16, 2022)

I want episode two of Ethanol Ralph vs heart disease


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 16, 2022)

I want to see a pathetic one sided stalker feud with Tucker


----------



## The Ancestor (Apr 16, 2022)

Stonetoss. One tweet or comic and Ralph will scream like a scorned ex for weeks


----------



## Iamthatis (Apr 16, 2022)

I can’t wait for Meigh to gallop off into the sunset with PPP.


----------



## Braphamut (Apr 16, 2022)

Are there any updates on Ralph versus a 2 mile walk from last night?

Ralph versus sassy black Burger King employee would be fun if not a little one-sided in favor of the person that stands for at least six hours a day.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 16, 2022)

Ethan Ralph vs. The IRS

or would that come under ‘The Commonwealth of Virginia’?


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 16, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> Ethan Ralph vs. The IRS
> 
> or would that come under ‘The Commonwealth of Virginia’?


Or even worse- Ethan Ralph versus the United States Postal Inspection Service. Even IRS Auditors and Forensic Accountants fear that agency...


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 16, 2022)

Ethan Ralph vs. a stair master


----------



## Kup (Apr 16, 2022)

I would’ve killed to see Ralph vs peak Delray Misfits, that would’ve been gold.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Apr 16, 2022)

MG-34 said:


> He can own a black powder gun which would be funny if he tried to kill someone with it. I know legally a felon can own a blackpowder firearm but I'm not sure if they can use one defensively.


 Being a felon doesn't mean you lose your right to self-defense.

Ralph's biggest self-defense problem is he's a ragepig who couldn't legally defend himself if he tried.


----------



## Mister Mint (Apr 16, 2022)

It's not a matter of if with anybody, it's a matter of when.
I give it maybe a year with Dax. Dax can't handle having to walk on eggshells with this retard forever.
It's only a matter of time before Pantsu herself is considered one of the ay-hogs for not being his submissive ego-stroker 24/7, or just because Mr. Trad will become tired of the whole being a dad thing and want to get out of it again.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph Vs his heart is a sure fire one within the next year at maximum.

In all seriousness though, Boogie just because I dislike Boogie more than Ralph. I'd like Ralph to get a rivalry that he actually wins at once. It'll inflate his ego immensely.

I actually think Fuentes would be super boring but that's because Fuentes is super boring.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Apr 16, 2022)

Andy Dick and Ralph


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 16, 2022)

How about feudin’ with me?  It would be a Hell of a crossover.  If he trots his ass up to Maine to meet me facetaface I’ll give him a good ol’ down-home Country Boy asswhoopin’, BITCH!


----------



## Some Badger (Apr 16, 2022)

I want Ralph to fight Hatsune Miku in a Denny's parking lot live on stream.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 16, 2022)

He's already lost every fight against adulthood, so let's try something different.

Reroll. Hollering fight only.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 16, 2022)

Ethan Klein is on the poll twice.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 16, 2022)

Microsoft_Eli said:


> I’d like to see him battle his alcoholism


He's already been in a life-long battle with that, and lost.   If you want documentation read the Ralph thread from the beginning until now right here on the Farms.


----------



## Not A. Yankee (Apr 16, 2022)

Dax would probably be the best drama, but I'm a simple man who just wants to watch fat retards yell at each other. Ralph Vs. Frank Hassle is the only choice for me.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 16, 2022)

May unleashing her BPD rage on the fat blob she mirrored.


----------



## Easterling (Apr 16, 2022)

Would be very intresting to see a much bigger internet personality shine a light on him just because currently we're only relatively minor and the sheer amount of spastic rage we're getting from him of late is facinating, Imagine what it would be like from keemstar or Ethan Klein. A bigger spotlight could result in even greater fuck ups and melt downs the likes of which we could only dream of. Pretty sure Klein would simply try to cancel ralph from the invetivatal anti semitism that would spew fourth from Ralph like a real life Eric Cartman though.


----------



## Commander Sn33d (Apr 16, 2022)

Chantal. 

The shockwave of their combined gunts clashing would finaly awaken the super vulcano under yellowstone. And as the world is ending deep in several meters of ash and lava, you would still be able to hear a voice in the background screaming "you can't kill the killstream baby", and as all of humanity falls the gunt would prevail.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 16, 2022)

with death


----------



## Bepis (Apr 16, 2022)

I would pay to see Hassle Doctrine 2: (West) Memphis Boogaloo.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 16, 2022)

Last time I saw Frank Hassle mention Ralph it sounded like he only uses him as a platform to say whatever he wants. I don't think he cares about him one way or another beyond being a useful tool. I would love to see a Nick Fuentes duel since it would probably result in the biggest loss of income.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Apr 16, 2022)

Ian and Anisa vs Ralph and Meigh


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 16, 2022)

I want him to rant about Chantal just so that I can yell Gunt on Gunt violence. Come on Ethan, don't you want to holler about the gross fat whore that that broke dick pedophile Joshua Moon likes?


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 16, 2022)

Black faced catboy vs Ralph for the love of that mexican catboylover would be funny.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph vs soberity


----------



## HamsterEater96 (Apr 16, 2022)

Him against dick would be hysterical.  

You can tell that Sean obviously thinks ralph is a retarded lolcow and dick probably thinks so deep inside too.  

Besides, dick is ralph's only major friend remaining in this sector


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'd like to see him get into a fight with Tommy Tooter.


----------



## Cat Stew (Apr 16, 2022)

USA vs Japan #2


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 17, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> Ian and Anisa vs Ralph and Meigh


I second this, seeing icuckkkz make a documentary on the rage pig would produce a ton of lulz


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Apr 17, 2022)

Ralph vs Dingo Southern


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 17, 2022)

I want some Portuguese fella to upload the Lisbon security cam footage. Imagine the meltdown if that got posted. It might be the one video that kills him. Ralph being beat senseless in the street piss drunk by a young hooker's pimp? That's the thing I want to see most.


----------



## Wooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> I second this, seeing icuckkkz make a documentary on the rage pig would produce a ton of lulz


Yeah but Ian would try and frame it something gay like, "How the right wing ruined this man's life ". I think alot of big names don't want to talk about Ralph like they did with Chris because 1. He's irrelevant & 2. He's just a nasty piggie they don't want to get in the mud with.


----------



## waffle (Apr 17, 2022)

I think a Frank Hassle arc becomes inevitable as Ralph continues to burn his show down. Frank keeps on decent terms with Ralph because the kill stream is a great place for him to drum up retarded conflicts. As soon as Frank thinks it'll be funnier to fuck with Ralph than to get along with him we'll get Frank v. Ralph.


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 17, 2022)

A nice, brief heel vs heel feud with Keffals might bring some hilarious retardation.


----------



## Destro's Last Stand (Apr 17, 2022)

It'll *never* happen, but if Zidan (plus Gator) goes to the Kino Casino for just one night. I would have to settle for a possibility of Baked Alaska activating his spite mode and Ralph suddenly pulling another revisionist history about how he knew Baked was worthless/spineless out of his bum.


----------



## Product Placement (Apr 17, 2022)

Ralph vs the doorway once he can no longer fit between it


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 17, 2022)

Ralph versus… Ralph. When that switch is finally flipped and he goes full Terry A. Davis. He will become his own A-Log.


----------



## Retink (Apr 17, 2022)

My vote is for the Mexican boy king of the American race now that Ralph proclaimed him and America First as his only true friends.


----------



## 412-L (Apr 18, 2022)

_Gunt contra mundum._
Gunt against the world.


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Apr 18, 2022)

Ralph Vs The falling grains of sand


----------



## DabOnJannies (Apr 18, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> I think Hassle would be best content since he's a crazy asshole that has no problem taking shit IRL. Pretty sure he's a big dude too so he'd crush Ralph.


And of course Hassle is a veteran so he knows how to fight.
( Remember to support our troops o7 )


----------



## donjulio (Apr 19, 2022)

Ralph vs a roided out donga that comes out of nowhere and breaks ralphs back on his knee.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 19, 2022)

I'd like to see Frank Hassle bully just about anyone. Patrick Tomlinson would be A+ though.

Edit: Oh you mean who should Ralph feud with. I don't care.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Apr 19, 2022)

Jim, Ralph, and CRP vs the Grim Reaper.


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Apr 20, 2022)

In one way, I'd like to see Jade respond to Ralph and roast him and his Centaur. 

On the other hand, not responding at all, working a decent job and living a normal life is the best way to respond to Ralph's grade school level insults. It holds a mirror up to his shambolic life and the kind of stable life he or Meigh will never achieve.


----------



## OTView (Apr 20, 2022)

Ralph VS Amanda *and* Rozanna


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 20, 2022)

I'd love for him to end up having another spat with either Cosy or Odysee. Anyone else remember his "lifelong dedication" to bring down Dlive and Justin Sun? How long did he keep that up for, a day or two?


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 20, 2022)

I want a jerry springer style Vicious Vickers VS Rad Roberts blowout


----------



## State Champ (Apr 20, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> In one way, I'd like to see Jade respond to Ralph and roast him and his Centaur.
> 
> On the other hand, not responding at all, working a decent job and living a normal life is the best way to respond to Ralph's grade school level insults. It holds a mirror up to his shambolic life and the kind of stable life he or Meigh will never achieve.


Staying out of it is the only correct move.

Absolutely nothing Ralph can say will hurt Jade. Zero. The only one that looks bad over it is Ralph. The more he talks, the worse he looks and everyone knows it. He's sperging into the void looking worse and worse for it. People on the outside looking in will see a dumb, sex offending wigger attacking people's family.

Responding to Ralph's bullshit will only help legitimize it because then she would be participating in it. Ralph is hoping she responds.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 20, 2022)

Now he's feuding with odysse. He only joined the site last year. Lmfao.


----------



## Destro's Last Stand (Apr 20, 2022)

I would have never guessed Lauren Southern vs Ethan Ralph would be a thing.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Apr 20, 2022)

Destro's Last Stand said:


> I would have never guessed Lauren Southern vs Ethan Ralph would be a thing.


Nor Ralph vs the Rittenhouses.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 21, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Now he's feuding with odysse. He only joined the site last year. Lmfao.


And even singled out Julian specifically. I thought he was yo nigga, Ralph? He got Alice da job thanks to you.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 21, 2022)

Keranu said:


> And even singled out Julian specifically. I thought he was yo nigga, Ralph? He got Alice da job thanks to you.


Tbf Ralph knew he was a snake the whole time


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 21, 2022)

Question is not what I want to see. Question is - what will I see when Ralph explodes again. Probably either maddax or even odysee


----------



## Fools Idol (Apr 21, 2022)

It I'll be Ralph vs his children in a few years. He's got to keep a family tradition after all.


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 21, 2022)

Ralph VS the CCP


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Apr 21, 2022)

Chad Nora voters can't stop winning


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Apr 21, 2022)

Now that Ralph's going for OG hosts, not too long till we get the "Bhutanese butcher banzai's bloated bovine" thread.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 21, 2022)

I wanna see how quickly he turns on his new BFF Neko Nicky.

"NAWWW FUCK MURICA FIRST! MURICA LAST! FUCK THAT CATBOY AYYLAWWWG FAG!"


----------



## GuntPunt (Apr 22, 2022)

The entire nation of Portugal. Fuck it, go big or go home.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 22, 2022)

His mom should start haunting him.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 23, 2022)

@theralph Vs @cjöcker & @SIGSEGV


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Apr 23, 2022)

Once Molesterson goes all General Steiner the GuntKanzelrei will be surrounded and anhero by cheap booze and xanies will be the only way out.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 23, 2022)

We should really encourage Tim Pool to have Ralph on his show. Bet a fight would break out live.


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 23, 2022)

Keffles
Kengle
TakedownMan
Andy Dick
Hasan
Mutahar/SomeOrdinaryGamers
Jake Alley/SecretGamerGrrl
Baked Alaska
IP2
Tony Khan or anyone really on the AEW roster


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 23, 2022)

Liver failure


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Apr 23, 2022)

Ralph Vs. Xander Vickers
Ralph Vs. Milo
Ralph Vs. Meigh
Ralph Vs. any of the prostitutes he had sex with
Ralph Vs. his old exes from before Nora
Ralph Vs. Richmond Virginia ABC stores
Ralph Vs. Alice of IP2
Ralph Vs. Anti-Rape groups who use the Alice texts as examples of Date Rape
Ralph Vs. Brianna Wu round 2
Ralph Vs. Anita Sarkesian
Ralph Vs. the US Military's social media division
Ralph Vs. Rittenhouse
Ralph Vs. BLM
Ralph Vs. Antifa
Ralph Vs. Cleo

Extended Gunt Universe 
Xander Vs Rozana: the ultimate Nurture V. Nature challege
Meigh Vs Rozana: The resentment single mother arc


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Apr 23, 2022)

I want Ralph vs. the Court round two for assaulting Alice. If nothing more than to watch the court livestream of the prosecution playing Ralph's tirade about forcing women to suck his dick to a normie audience.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 30, 2022)

Xander v. Rozechu


----------



## Monchey (Apr 30, 2022)

Ralph vs Boogie


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 30, 2022)

Ralph vs. Karl from WATP. Karl has been on the Killstream (though last on in 2020) and gunt-guarded as recently a few months ago when he didn't allow Ralph as a candidate for the Creep Off, but did a Patreon show with Kaya from The Official Podcast that ripped on the Killstream.


----------

